# It's Not About Halloween....but It's Funny!



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

Back in the summer of 1975 a friend and I worked in a cementary, and the caretaker was telling us about how they dug graves by hand years ago. he said this one guy was drinking while he dug the grave, and by the time he had finished he was too drunk to climb out. (They dug them 6 foot back then!) Since he couldn't get out, he laid down and went to sleep. Later, another drunk, taking a short cut across the cementary, fell into the open grave and couldn't get out either! As he was trying to climb out, he woke the gravedigger, who sat up and said, "You can't get out." Z0OOOOM! The drunk was up and out of there like a bat out of hell! he also told the story of a little boy who came out there looking for work. They gave him a broom, and he thought they wanted him to sweep off the markers. They told him to stand there while they dug the grave and if any spooks cameout of the graves he was to use the broom to beat them back into their graves. After about ten minutes, they jumped off the backhoe, pointed at one of the graves and started hollering "Beat it back in! Beak it back in!" The little boy screamed, threw the broom in the air and took off running!


----------



## Shadojack (Sep 7, 2003)

remids me of the two kids who decided to do a little valdalism in a graveyard at night. After a few beers and a few cans of spray paint they heard a banging sound. they headed towards it getting more and more scared until they saw some old sitting on a fresh grave chisling a headstone.

They yelled at the old timer for scaring them half to death and then wondered what he was doing out there.

Old guy said with a gruff "Damn fools spelled my name wrong!"


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

hahaha! Very funny.


----------

